

Spammers crack Gmail Captcha - muriithi
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2008/02/25/gmail_captcha_crack/

======
jgrahamc
If you read through to the WebSense posting it appears that the bot
'outsources' the CAPTCHA images to humans (who speak Russian).

~~~
Novash
I read the captcha on GMail is the safest around and it is impossible to
break. One that does it would really put the captcha test to dust.

